# [SOLVED] Desktop Internet NOT Working While Wireless Internet IS Working



## lawtyger (Jan 3, 2008)

We have a 4 year old Linksys router WRT54G (version 2). While we are able to connect to the internet wirelessly on the laptop and Dell PDA, for some reason the desktop computer no longer connects to the internet. All the cables are still correctly connected and I've verified with the Brighthouse Networks it is not an issue with their service.

I called the Linksys help number I had but was told that due to the age of the router it would cost me $29.95 for them to assist me. I see wireless router G's advertised for $40.00 regularly so did not want to pay linksys to troubleshoot. 

So, my questions are:

(1) Does anyone have any suggestions what I should do or check next (prior to just buying a new router); and

(2) If I do by a new router should I go with a different brand such as Belkin or Netgear and should I be purchasing something more than a "G" router if I'm just connecting a laptop and also now a Nintendo Wii.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Desktop Internet NOT Working While Wireless Internet IS Working*

First of all you should test to see if it is the router. If your wireless works then it could be a problem with the switch ports. From a wired computer type ipconfig /all at a command prompt and paste the results here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Desktop Internet NOT Working While Wireless Internet IS Working*

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## lawtyger (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Desktop Internet NOT Working While Wireless Internet IS Working*



johnwill said:


> Some things you can try here.
> 
> 
> For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
> ...


Thanks for the response. I have reset the router by holding in the reset button for 15 seconds and using the disk that came with the router tried to set it back up choosing the password and WEP. I believe channel 6 was selected also. 

Wireless is working still, but still no internet on the computer. 

I did the ipconfig command and got the information but wanted to make sure that posting that type of information on a forum is safe. I'm not sure what half of it means so I was hesitant to just post it without further guidance.


----------



## lawtyger (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Desktop Internet NOT Working While Wireless Internet IS Working*

Oh, regarding upgrading the firmware. . . I tried several times to do the upgrade firmware wizard on the linksys site, but it says it is unable to detect the router. As I mentioned above, I reset the router as instructed to the original settings and tried again but got the same results.

Fortunately, the wireless is working again so we do have internet access. My wife is instructing me to "stop screwing with it for now" because she has an college online quiz to take Saturday morning and therefore having no internet access would be a much bigger problem than only being able to access the internet on the laptop .


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Desktop Internet NOT Working While Wireless Internet IS Working*

There is nothing in the IPCONFIG /ALL command that is a security risk.

Since your wireless is working, I suspect something in the desktop. Please post the version and patch level of Windows on the non-working machine, as well as the IPCONFIG /ALL when it's connected to the router.

I presume you have tried a new cable and changed the port it connects to on the router?


----------



## lawtyger (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Desktop Internet NOT Working While Wireless Internet IS Working*

Determined this morning it was a ZoneAlarm issue. Apparently my wife messed around with the setting because a video for one of her classes would not stream.


----------

